# The Official Capita thread



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I haven't seen it posted and I did a search a few times. Whats the longevity or average that Capita boards keep their flex?


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

CAPITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!......My favorites


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

16/17 catalog if you guys need reference
http://capitamedia.com/media/1617/catalog/CAPiTA-catalog-1617-lores.pdf


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

bksdds said:


> I haven't seen it posted and I did a search a few times. Whats the longevity or average that Capita boards keep their flex?


I think new range of boards made in Mothership will have top quality. As Mr. Montgomery says “In 2013 we acquired the largest snowboard factory in the world, but production on that scale wasn’t our goal. The strategic purchase allowed us to retain proprietary machinery essential to our products as well as valuable transition time to execute on all aspects of a custom design and build factory. Our focus has always been on The Mothership – an all new, state-of-the-art facility for the future. Moving forward, our goal is to make the best snowboards in the world, utilizing socially responsible manufacturing for a dynamic and demanding marketplace.”
"It’s all about quality and consistency."


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Capita and Never Summer. I got no use for any other boards. I buy them, ride them a couple of times and end up selling them disappointed. The Capitas and Never Summers are the only ones that stick around.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

bksdds said:


> I haven't seen it posted and I did a search a few times. Whats the longevity or average that Capita boards keep their flex?


I can only speak from my '11/'12 (I think..) stairmaster I have on a wall now. It still rides about like it always has. It's camber through and through, and I loved that thing. Perfect amount of flex and pop. Always wanted to ride a Stairmaster Extreme though. The extra carbon stringers would have been fun!!

I should preface this though, I only get to ride ~20 times a season if I am lucky. That board has been through the wringer, just not the same wringer some of these other guys who put 40+ days a season in!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

This season will be the year I pick up the slush slasher for sure!! I really think that it will be a ton of fun when I am not couch surfing and just on my local hill which is pretty much just that a hill (end of the season mess around board, rare powder day, surfing every damn embankment on the hill, laying down some yawgoons style carves... well attempting). Also definitely a goal to demo a Capita Mercury this season, I hear good things.

Thoughts on the Mercury?


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> This season will be the year I pick up the slush slasher for sure!! I really think that it will be a ton of fun when I am not couch surfing and just on my local hill which is pretty much just that a hill (end of the season mess around board, rare powder day, surfing every damn embankment on the hill, laying down some yawgoons style carves... well attempting). Also definitely a goal to demo a Capita Mercury this season, I hear good things.
> 
> Thoughts on the Mercury?


CAAAAPITAAAAAHHHHHH

Haven't ridden one since they're apparently GWBs (Great White Buffaloes) but everyone time and time again I've spoken to that has ridden one or owns one LOVES it. Add in the stellar reviews everywhere and sounds like a no-brainer board.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Botio said:


> I think new range of boards made in Mothership will have top quality. As Mr. Montgomery says “In 2013 we acquired the largest snowboard factory in the world, but production on that scale wasn’t our goal. The strategic purchase allowed us to retain proprietary machinery essential to our products as well as valuable transition time to execute on all aspects of a custom design and build factory. Our focus has always been on The Mothership – an all new, state-of-the-art facility for the future. Moving forward, our goal is to make the best snowboards in the world, utilizing socially responsible manufacturing for a dynamic and demanding marketplace.”
> "It’s all about quality and consistency."


There's a video somewhere on the mothership
Pretty impressive.
Riding for 15 years I initially thought capita's were generally cheap park decks and then I got my BSOD --- AMAZING board.

The Mercury hype is possibly real. --- MUST demo..:smile:


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Surprisingly, more than one shop owner told me that capita boards don't hold up well. I disregarded those opinions and got one, but man, I am questioning the longevity of this board. I got this past years ultrafear and I don't think I'll ever buy a capita board again. 

2 days on a new ultrafear has more damage than 35 days on my hot knife, 15 days on a yes public, 18 days on my mountain twin, etc., the list goes on...and on. Weak top sheet, a few delam spots, and the base looks like I took a knife to it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Weird. I've beat the hell out of a DBX and a Charlie Slasher and they've held up great. The only brand I've had durability issues out of is Arbor.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Weird. I've beat the hell out of a DBX and a Charlie Slasher and they've held up great. The only brand I've had durability issues out of is Arbor.


Maybe the ultrafear is one of the weaker boards? All I can say is I was warned and witnessed it for my own eyes. Going to be hard to look at another one of their boards.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Weird. I've beat the hell out of a DBX and a Charlie Slasher and they've held up great. The only brand I've had durability issues out of is Arbor.





Bertieman said:


> Maybe the ultrafear is one of the weaker boards? All I can say is I was warned and witnessed it for my own eyes. Going to be hard to look at another one of their boards.


LG's experience is more of what I have seen & heard over the years. Surprised by the word of mouth you were given, Bertie. More likely your personal experience is an anomaly than the rule. Though CAPiTAs were once notorious for delams, that issue was well-documented and fixed by the time they rolled out their 13-14 product. At least to my knowledge so YMMV.


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Bertieman said:


> Maybe the ultrafear is one of the weaker boards? All I can say is I was warned and witnessed it for my own eyes. Going to be hard to look at another one of their boards.


New enduro base for new Ultra is harder than a rock, I ride my SuperNova in end of season almoust on rocks and ice, after the day the base have just tiny cosmetick scratches


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

Haven't been on a Capita yet. For the Capita freaks, if I like 10-15mm taper, mild setback and camber with S rocker nose or traditional camber, with med flex, what should I look at?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sparta said:


> Haven't been on a Capita yet. For the Capita freaks, if I like 10-15mm taper, mild setback and camber with S rocker nose or traditional camber, with med flex, what should I look at?


BSOD

It doesn't have quite that much taper (5mm) but it fits the bill of what you're looking for.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Bertieman said:


> Surprisingly, more than one shop owner told me that capita boards don't hold up well. I disregarded those opinions and got one, but man, I am questioning the longevity of this board. I got this past years ultrafear and I don't think I'll ever buy a capita board again.
> 
> 2 days on a new ultrafear has more damage than 35 days on my hot knife, 15 days on a yes public, 18 days on my mountain twin, etc., the list goes on...and on. Weak top sheet, a few delam spots, and the base looks like I took a knife to it.


I'm not capita fanboy, but saying Capita don't hold up is inane.

Capita has been made at a reputable factory that produced many other top name brands in snowboarding, and now they own that factory. Capita's materials are not overly different, the production process isn't different, and their board designers have been doing this for a long time... and with other brands.

Now we can talk materials vs. performance. Like, base density & thickness, weight, response, or we can talk top sheets and coating, or sustainable material use, or soil the board is built on... so on and so on... and there are obviously some differences among brands.

But imo Capita quality is in the same realm to anything else out there. and compared to the Hot Knife which is a Mervin manufactured board, it's probably Mervin that is the exception in that their boards tend to be a bit beefier than the rest of the field.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mervins tend to be a bit beefier? Hell, they don't even fully wrap their edges.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Murcury is pretty cool they've also stiffened up the bsod for next season. I quite like my 15/16 bsod it's an awesome do it all board. Just ordered a slush slasher which was one of the favourite boards I tested from next years kit, it'll fit nicely in my quiver.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Mervins tend to be a bit beefier? Hell, they don't even fully wrap their edges.



I wan't to believe you're being sarcastic, but unfortunately I think you're serious.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c.fuzzy said:


> I wan't to believe you're being sarcastic, but unfortunately I think you're serious.


100% serious. Their reasoning behind not fully wrapping their edges is complete bullshit. They don't wrap them because it makes the manufacturing process simpler and cheaper.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> 100% serious. Their reasoning behind not fully wrapping their edges is complete bullshit. They don't wrap them because it makes the manufacturing process simpler and cheaper.


Well, my idea of beefier boards is more about material weight and how damp they ride... not necessarily a fully wrapped edge. 

Also, I've been riding for 20+ years with all sorts of brands including Mervin, and I've never found a real reason to care to have or not have a fully wrapped edge. 

In fact, if I had a preference it would probably be to NOT have a full wrap. I've not found the nose and tail edge on any board add any REAL performance, they both get damaged when you hit something. But a nose or tail repair is infinitely easier without a steel edge to cut out and splice in a new section. I also find a sharp nose edge will catch on shit (such as brush), so I end up filing them down anyhow.

To each their own, but imo full wrap edge is not meaningful. The only time I ever hear anyone talk about it is when using it to knock on Mervin. So basically, a non-issue.


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Sparta said:


> Haven't been on a Capita yet. For the Capita freaks, if I like 10-15mm taper, mild setback and camber with S rocker nose or traditional camber, with med flex, what should I look at?


Look at the new Outerspace living,


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Botio said:


> Look at the new Outerspace living,


But that's zero taper and 0 setback. Botio, what about your Supernova? Or are you thinking that's too stiff?


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> Botio said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the new Outerspace living,
> ...


Outerspace living is positive camber,
https://www.capitasnowboarding.com/snowboards/outerspace-living
Maybe not so high that you want.
Super Nova is stiff old fashion board but I like it very much because in Bulgaria I ride much on ice, and this board and previous model NAS hold on ice like hell


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Never tried Capita before, but i would like to try the Mercury coz its the first board in their lineup with a profile i like (same like Yes Camrock). The only thing that hold me is the price... somehow in Europe it cost more even so their factory is in Austria...


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

geta said:


> Never tried Capita before, but i would like to try the Mercury coz its the first board in their lineup with a profile i like (same like Yes Camrock). The only thing that hold me is the price... somehow in Europe it cost more even so their factory is in Austria...


Outerspace living... Same profile like Mercury, lower price


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The Supermacho line only lasted one season? Boooooooo!


Nevermind, looks like it became the Warpspeed.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> Surprisingly, more than one shop owner told me that capita boards don't hold up well. I disregarded those opinions and got one, but man, I am questioning the longevity of this board. I got this past years ultrafear and I don't think I'll ever buy a capita board again.
> 
> 2 days on a new ultrafear has more damage than 35 days on my hot knife, 15 days on a yes public, 18 days on my mountain twin, etc., the list goes on...and on. Weak top sheet, a few delam spots, and the base looks like I took a knife to it.


Odd --- my BSOD is holding up well


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> BSOD
> 
> It doesn't have quite that much taper (5mm) but it fits the bill of what you're looking for.


for sure...BSOD all day


----------



## geta (Jun 29, 2016)

Botio said:


> Outerspace living... Same profile like Mercury, lower price


Never heard about it, tnx for letting me know.

But after i checked the specs, lower price = lower quality... and extruded base is a no go for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c.fuzzy said:


> Well, my idea of beefier boards is more about material weight and how damp they ride... not necessarily a fully wrapped edge.
> 
> Also, I've been riding for 20+ years with all sorts of brands including Mervin, and I've never found a real reason to care to have or not have a fully wrapped edge.
> 
> ...


You can tell that to my buddy who ripped the edge out of a T. Rice on about his 5th day on that board. Caught a rock right at the end of the edge and ripped out about 6" of the edge and left a huge gouge damaging the core and trashing the sidewall. Board was toast. 

If it had fully wrapped edges, it would've probably had an impacted edge, but it wouldn't have trashed the board.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> c.fuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my idea of beefier boards is more about material weight and how damp they ride... not necessarily a fully wrapped edge.
> ...


Anecdotal evidence being used to generalize an entire grouping of anything is my fave.

Anyways. 

CAAAAAPPPPITAAAAHHHH

Hot take: I liked the look of last year's Scott Steven's pro.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

EastCoastToast said:


> Anecdotal evidence being used to generalize an entire grouping of anything is my fave.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not aware of any double blind, peer reviewed clinical trials on snowboard durability nor any plans to conduct one. Until then, pretty much all we have to go on is anecdotal evidence.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > Anecdotal evidence being used to generalize an entire grouping of anything is my fave.
> ...


It was more a general statement than anything, but in all honesty if it was that big of an issue they would have changed their product up or failed completely.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> You can tell that to my buddy who ripped the edge out of a T. Rice on about his 5th day on that board. Caught a rock right at the end of the edge and ripped out about 6" of the edge and left a huge gouge damaging the core and trashing the sidewall. Board was toast.
> 
> If it had fully wrapped edges, it would've probably had an impacted edge, but it wouldn't have trashed the board.


Ok. your friend hit a rock so hard it blew out the side wall and gouged the board to the core, but if he'd had a full wrap the board it would've glanced off the rock with a dent?

That's a solid story. Idk what more proof anyone would need. If this gets out, Mervin is toast.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c.fuzzy said:


> Ok. your friend hit a rock so hard it blew out the side wall and gouged the board to the core, but if he'd had a full wrap the board it would've glanced off the rock with a dent?
> 
> That's a solid story. Idk what more proof anyone would need. If this gets out, Mervin is toast.


Honestly wasn't that hard of a hit, just a hit on the right spot.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

my mervin decks look cosmetically the same as my other decks after riding them equal days......


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

The Mervin shit on this site is unbearable as all hell. 

BACK TO CAPITA.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> The Mervin shit on this site is unbearable as all hell.
> 
> BACK TO CAPITA.


Stop trying to make Capita happen!

It's not going to happen.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

c.fuzzy said:


> Stop trying to make Capita happen!
> 
> It's not going to happen.


The Mothership is so fetch.

Could use some Scotty and Cocard summer riding clips in my life.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

bksdds said:


>


Just got home from work and glanced at this super fast and I seriously thought the guy on the bottom was Conor Mcgregor>>>>


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Selling my BSOD...


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Anticrobotic said:


> Selling my BSOD...


What year and what size is? PM me.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Botio said:


> What year and what size is? PM me.


It's all there in my sig.  2014 162.


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

Just picked up a bsod 156. Now just to wait for snow...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I got to demo the Mercury in my last couple weeks of this past season, lent to me by the rad dudes at my local shop. Cos I too seen, read and heard the raving reviews from many of the gear review places that most shredders know of. So had to try it.

Tried the 16'-17' in 159. I'm 5'7/180lbs. It's the widest board I've personally been on to date and more on the stiffer side (Custom X realm imo). It was a great carving board, and held up really well in icy conditions (east coast rider). Very very stable. Not much was open as this was close to tail end of season, but put it thru a mini park just to see what it was like. Pretty good on jumps also.

Overall, it was a pretty solid ride (literally & figuratively) but was a tad bit too stiff and wide for my personal preferences. But for those who love wider decks/bigger riders, think you guys will love it. The graphic is beauty also btw (astronomy junkie, as well lol)


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Selling my 15 TFA. 
Stiff but not too much so. A shade narrow for my liking.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

And just for clarification: Mercury = TFA = pre-2014 BSOD.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

The Mercury was never the BSOD. Mercury is the TFA shape with upgraded base, core, as well as everything else. The BSOD you talk of was in a 56,59, 62 and 65 in a similar camber profile but it had a progressive sidecut vs. the radial that the Mercury has. Also the Death Grip on the BSOD was more pronounced than what is on the Mercury.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nose Dradamous said:


> The Mercury was never the BSOD. Mercury is the TFA shape with upgraded base, core, as well as everything else. The BSOD you talk of was in a 56,59, 62 and 65 in a similar camber profile but it had a progressive sidecut vs. the radial that the Mercury has. Also the Death Grip on the BSOD was more pronounced than what is on the Mercury.


This. To me, the Mercury looks like what the old 157 DBX was. I always thought that was the board that the TFA should've been anyway. It was basically the TFA shape with upgraded guts. It had so much more pop than the TFA. The TFA felt like a lifeless plank in comparison. I bought a DBX right after demoing it Eben though I despised the graphics and 157 was a tad small for me. Still have that board. Great board.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Botio (Jun 30, 2016)

Nose is here, I am happy


----------



## garmstroner (Jul 18, 2016)

Nose Dradamous said:


> The Mercury was never the BSOD. Mercury is the TFA shape with upgraded base, core, as well as everything else. The BSOD you talk of was in a 56,59, 62 and 65 in a similar camber profile but it had a progressive sidecut vs. the radial that the Mercury has. Also the Death Grip on the BSOD was more pronounced than what is on the Mercury.


The peter line model from last season is basically the 153 Mercury, correct?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Nose Dradamous said:


> The Mercury was never the BSOD. Mercury is the TFA shape with upgraded base, core, as well as everything else. The BSOD you talk of was in a 56,59, 62 and 65 in a similar camber profile but it had a progressive sidecut vs. the radial that the Mercury has. Also the Death Grip on the BSOD was more pronounced than what is on the Mercury.


Bringing knowledge for my eyeballs. I like it.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

That Brisse TFA ride abilty was what inspired the Mercury. Loosened up the guts with better stuff and it became the board it was intended to be. Especially after the BSOD shape change to the S-Camber shape, this made total sense and it fit into the board puzzle. The Mercury has been doing real well as a do all deck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Botio said:


> Nose is here, I am happy


Who is Nose? Obviously he's the above poster, but is he a well known poster from EL or what? (


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Who is Nose? Obviously he's the above poster, but is he a well known poster from EL or what? (


Yep. ppp.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Meh, just some dude who's kids rip. 


Speaking of which @Nose Dradamous you planning on any Hood trips at all this summer?


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

highme said:


> Meh, just some dude who's kids rip.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which @Nose Dradamous you planning on any Hood trips at all this summer?


We went up to Whistler for Camp Of Champions 3 weeks ago. It was so good. Great vibe, killer set up. 

Off to Hood tomorrow morning. CAMPiTA 6 is happening. We'll be down there for the next 4 days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, since @Nose Dradamous is with Capita... 

Throw a touch of camber between the bindings of the Charlie Slasher! Phenomenal powder board, but I think it's be even better with a bit of traditional camber between the bindings. A little more lively a bit better between the pow stashes.

Always been one of my favorite pow sticks, but I think it'd be all time with that one minor change.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Nose Dradamous said:


> That Brisse TFA ride abilty was what inspired the Mercury. Loosened up the guts with better stuff and it became the board it was intended to be. Especially after the BSOD shape change to the S-Camber shape, this made total sense and it fit into the board puzzle. The Mercury has been doing real well as a do all deck.


By loosened up the guts, are you saying the Mercury has an even mellower flex than the old 157 DBX? If so, I want. I loved my DBX but that was still a burly deck. The original TFA was a fucking plank, never rode the newer models though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> By loosened up the guts, are you saying the Mercury has an even mellower flex than the old 157 DBX? If so, I want. I loved my DBX but that was still a burly deck. The original TFA was a fucking plank, never rode the newer models though.


Agreed. I love the DBX but if I could make it just a tad softer I would.

Us mere mortals don't ride quite as aggressively as Brisse.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Nose Dradamous said:


> We went up to Whistler for Camp Of Champions 3 weeks ago. It was so good. Great vibe, killer set up.
> 
> Off to Hood tomorrow morning. CAMPiTA 6 is happening. We'll be down there for the next 4 days.


Where's your base camp going to be? I'm heading up Thursday after work, possibly with my kid and one of his homies. Was planning on camping at one of the lakes through Sunday, and playing snowboards Friday & Sunday.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

the mercury rides 38% better in jean shorts while drinking coconut water...:wink:

Capita Mercury 2015-2016 Review and Buying Advice


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> the mercury rides 38% better in jean shorts while drinking coconut water...:wink:
> 
> Capita Mercury 2015-2016 Review and Buying Advice


Oh God it's starting again.

"New factory this year. I think they just moved down the road." Fuck these guys. Seriously fuck'em.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Oh God it's starting again.
> 
> "New factory this year. I think they just moved down the road." Fuck these guys. Seriously fuck'em.


Their videos can be useful for checking out a boards camber profile, but never paid much attention to the actual reviews. I started reading the Mercury review until I got to their 'Skidded Turns' section and was informed that you have to be "on your game" to skid a turn on the Mercury. Good to know...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> Oh God it's starting again.
> 
> "New factory this year. I think they just moved down the road." Fuck these guys. Seriously fuck'em.


LOL...good fun to get us thru the next few months..
There are some gems on there..>


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> Oh God it's starting again.
> 
> "New factory this year. I think they just moved down the road." Fuck these guys. Seriously fuck'em.


This is a misty deck though....if you filter out the high level of ass- hattery in the clip...

Capita Spring Break Twin 2017 Snowboard Review - The Good Ride


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Their videos can be useful for checking out a boards camber profile, but never paid much attention to the actual reviews. I started reading the Mercury review until I got to their 'Skidded Turns' section and was informed that you have to be "on your game" to skid a turn on the Mercury. Good to know...


Oh shit... watch out for those skidded turns mate. 

I hate to give these guys clicks, but I didn't know until it was too late. I particularly enjoyed, "Nice grip that we feel handles most firm snow but in the harder to icy mornings I had with this board I felt like it was at it’s limit. ".

This guy had the Mercury "at it's limit". Not HIS limit. The boards limit. 

So, guys, just so you know... this is NOT a board to ride on harder snow in the mornings. That's its limit. Totally not his. He's a pro at skidded turns. Real talk.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Their videos can be useful for checking out a boards camber profile, but never paid much attention to the actual reviews. I started reading the Mercury review until I got to their 'Skidded Turns' section and was informed that you have to be "on your game" to skid a turn on the Mercury. Good to know...


Because skidding turns is suddenly a good thing, I guess. These guys are awful. I can go to the mfg site to see the camber profile. They review how hard it is to ride switch on boards. Like. C'mon. That's all rider.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't get all the hate for those guys. Yeah, their reviews suck, but they've sucked forever. You know what you're gonna get when you click on it, so why bother? Sometimes I think half of their clicks are from haters. 

Fuck it, they carved themselves out a niche and found a way to make money off of a hobby. Good for them, even if their reviews are trash.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't get all the hate for those guys. Yeah, their reviews suck, but they've sucked forever. You know what you're gonna get when you click on it, so why bother? Sometimes I think half of their clicks are from haters.
> 
> Fuck it, they carved themselves out a niche and found a way to make money off of a hobby. Good for them, even if their reviews are trash.


So you think their reviews are shit, but don't get why others talk about how their reviews are shit?

Oh me oh my.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c.fuzzy said:


> So you think their reviews are shit, but don't get why others talk about how their reviews are shit?
> 
> Oh me oh my.


No, I don't get why it constantly comes up. Everyone knows their reviews are shit. Just ignore the site. But no... everyone has to constantly bring them up and post links and talk shit to show how fucking core they are, meanwhile those guys just take the clicks and make the ad revenue. By constantly bringing them up and posting the links, you're just supporting their business.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> No, I don't get why it constantly comes up. Everyone knows their reviews are shit. Just ignore the site. But no... everyone has to constantly bring them up and post links and talk shit to show how fucking core they are, meanwhile those guys just take the clicks and make the ad revenue. By constantly bringing them up and posting the links, you're just supporting their business.


Should mention on EL we would post the links to their reviews and watch like viewing animals at a zoo moreso than just to rip on them.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> No, I don't get why it constantly comes up. Everyone knows their reviews are shit. Just ignore the site. But no... everyone has to constantly bring them up and post links and talk shit to show how fucking core they are, meanwhile those guys just take the clicks and make the ad revenue. By constantly bringing them up and posting the links, you're just supporting their business.



I understand how their business model works. That doesn't change the fact that you can head over to reddit and find way too many The Good Ride fanboys that swear by these guys. Even the mods over there push their reviews. 

So perhaps some guys that know a little about snowboarding like to bring up how bad The good ride is because it's fun to take little jabs at how ridiculous they are, while simultaneously letting other less informed riders in on the idea that the site isn't to be taken too seriously.

Also the fact that they found a way to get paid to be rambling shills doesn't mean they get a pass in my book just because "hey, they're making money".


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm excited about where Capita is moving and the seemingly increased quality of the product. Also, the other brands boards that the Mother ship is producing ghave gotten better as a result. 

To the guy asking for camber and taper, Kazu.

Since it got mentioned and I can't resist, Mervin and edges. They don't wrap cause it's cheaper and they build boards with outdated techniques. They aren't as durable. We see more haggard and delaming Mervin's than any other brand in the shop. It hasn't effected them because they have the best marketing in the industry.

Scaremaster is one of my all time favorite boards, should never had sold it. 









linvillegorge said:


> Who is Nose? Obviously he's the above poster, but is he a well known poster from EL or what? (


Must have been before your time. He's Union. US Sales Manager last I knew.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> Should mention on EL we would post the links to their reviews and watch like viewing animals at a zoo moreso than just to rip on them.


Exactly...
I find their reviews entertainment = a mix of ass hattery and sometimes useful information.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never gotten anything useful out of their reviews. They're usually just cookie cutter, vague comments that could apply to just about any board. Sometimes I wonder if they've even ridden a particular board. Some of their reviews haven't matched my personal experiences at all. Different strokes for different folks and all that, but sometimes the commentary just hasn't fit at all to the level that I don't think they actually demo'd the gear. That's when I started trying to actively avoid the site, when I started questioning whether or not they were even riding everything they were m reviewing. 

The bottom line is that if you're using their site for entertainment, you may get a quick laugh but they're laughing all the way to the bank. Quite literally.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My issue with shitty review sites like that is by clicking them they get validation. That's one of the easiest ways to sell ads, is by visits. And though most of us here know they're shit is wack, they wouldn't still be around if there weren't a large enough number of people believing their shit and trusting it. So they will keep giving bad advice if they keep getting clicks. That's my problem with em.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone have last year's DOA? Curious if it's actually that much stiffer than my 14/15 stick. 

Looking over the CAPiTA catalog, really like what they're doing having higher and lower price point versions of the same camber profiles. Like the Mercury to Outerspace Living, Ultrafear to the Indoor Survival, Spring Break Twin to the DOA (kind of convinced this is the least drop off though from looking at materials), The Outsiders to the Thunderstick. It's nice. 

I know most companies have some similar structure in their offerings, but most of them have taken it to a point where their product offering has too much overlap. Rome and Burton for example (not hating, quite like them both!). 

I guess what I'm trying to say here is CAPiTA seems to have progressed really well as a mfg the last few years to refining not just their products profile & material wise, but what they offer in their line-up as well. I think this is the direction most mfgs should be taking as a potential means to avoid market shrinkage due to over saturation of the market with available product in comparison to the number of potential buyers and end users moving forward.

Not trying to fanboy, but it just seems to me that they've done a really fantastic job of reading the market overall at this present moment. There are definitely other mfgs that also have great present positioning, but can't think of any off the top of my head that offer more than a single board at each price point/profile.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

This very well could have been talked about on a different thread.. M'ehh..

I want a slush slasher. For the shitty Ohio snow I get the glory to ride on, it seems like it would be a blast! My question is, how heavy would be feasible on a 151 slush slasher? I am ~215-220 lbs. Seems like it will be fun to me, but will I snap the thing in half? :embarrased1:


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> This very well could have been talked about on a different thread.. M'ehh..
> 
> I want a slush slasher. For the shitty Ohio snow I get the glory to ride on, it seems like it would be a blast! My question is, how heavy would be feasible on a 151 slush slasher? I am ~215-220 lbs. Seems like it will be fun to me, but will I snap the thing in half? :embarrased1:


Think of it this way: it's a 151 with 28.6 WW. So in terms of material it's essentially a 154.6 with a 25 WW. 

As someone who weighs in steadily around 210, at worst the board will feel a bit softer than it would for someone weighing 170-190. No big deal.

GET IT!!!


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

EastCoastToast said:


> Think of it this way: it's a 151 with 28.6 WW. So in terms of material it's essentially a 154.6 with a 25 WW.
> 
> As someone who weighs in steadily around 210, at worst the board will feel a bit softer than it would for someone weighing 170-190. No big deal.
> 
> GET IT!!!


Word. I figured this would be the case. I want one, BAD. It seems like an absolute blast to ride! I may have to make it happen.. >


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

You could just watch some Yawgoons vids and see how much fun it looks on those tiny hills. 



Also, I'm bigger than you and some of my favorite days this winter were on my 151 Salomon Derby Snake (similar shape to Slush Slasher).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BFBF said:


> The Mercury hype is possibly real. --- MUST demo..:smile:


Believe the MOTHER FUCKING HYPE! Best board I rode for 2017 hands down. 



BFBF said:


> the mercury rides 38% better in jean shorts while drinking coconut water...:wink:
> 
> Capita Mercury 2015-2016 Review and Buying Advice


At least it's not like the Black Snowboard of Death video where the dude picks his nose while talking about it. 

Also I heard this fucktard is pulling in about 50k a year in affiliate click throughs off his site. No clue how true it actually is but people unfortunately are buying off his horrible advice. On a plus side I have a best of James Biesty folder full of clips of things he said that is completely wrong. Just waiting to make a video where I disprove everything he's saying. 

On another note Spring Break Twin. Another fucking awesome snowsliding stick. 

All hail Mothership!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and because I can CAAAAAAPPPPPPIIIIIIITTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

Now back to your regularly scheduled forum use. See you in a month or a week.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Believe the MOTHER FUCKING HYPE! Best board I rode for 2017 hands down.


Shit, really? How would you stack with the Smokin Jetson (a.k.a. the board my heart desires) 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Also I heard this fucktard is pulling in about 50k a year in affiliate click throughs off his site. No clue how true it actually is but people unfortunately are buying off his horrible advice. On a plus side I have a best of James Biesty folder full of clips of things he said that is completely wrong. Just waiting to make a video where I disprove everything he's saying.


50k? I've got serious doubts there. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> On another note Spring Break Twin. Another fucking awesome snowsliding stick.
> All hail Mothership!


The pic Corey Smith chose alone on that thing is awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EastCoastToast said:


> Shit, really? How would you stack with the Smokin Jetson (a.k.a. the board my heart desires)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetson is a completely different beast. If you want a real pow twin get the Jetson, if you want a twin do it all type of deck Mercury. Both great boards but if it came down to buying a specialty stick that can handle all mountain or a all mountain stick that can handle specialty I would go Merc. 

I've seen his click through numbers from Avantlink and know he dropped about 10k for SEO so it would beat me out in review rankings. Plus talked with a few brands that have seen his sell through and I wouldn't be surprised. I'm on the same network as him and peak times I average a decent return but no where close to what he's getting. The thing he has going for him is that everything gets reviewed and everything is good and everything gets spammed up your ass with links. So in terms of a numbers game it's doable. Plus he comes from that tech background so he knows the game fairly well. Then you look at the people that are going to him for reviews and it's not the people that I would consider the die hards that would read a review elsewhere. It is what it is, guys a fucking putz and doesn't know shit about gear. I wonder if he'll put up that video where I'm in the back ground screaming fuck her in the pussy. 


Graphic aside, that board is just a lot of fun to play around on. 


CAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPIIIIIIITTTTTTTTAAAAAAHHHHH

Now if a certain Nose would send me some Union bindings to review. Come on Johan we're spleenless buddies and yes I'm making us shirts for SIA this year that say Spleenless at SIA. 

Also shameless plug


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Loll I hear that. Been itching to ride, since like the end of last season lol. Just a few more months, just a few more ....


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Jetson is a completely different beast. If you want a real pow twin get the Jetson, if you want a twin do it all type of deck Mercury. Both great boards but if it came down to buying a specialty stick that can handle all mountain or a all mountain stick that can handle specialty I would go Merc.
> 
> I've seen his click through numbers from Avantlink and know he dropped about 10k for SEO so it would beat me out in review rankings. Plus talked with a few brands that have seen his sell through and I wouldn't be surprised. I'm on the same network as him and peak times I average a decent return but no where close to what he's getting. The thing he has going for him is that everything gets reviewed and everything is good and everything gets spammed up your ass with links. So in terms of a numbers game it's doable. Plus he comes from that tech background so he knows the game fairly well. Then you look at the people that are going to him for reviews and it's not the people that I would consider the die hards that would read a review elsewhere. It is what it is, guys a fucking putz and doesn't know shit about gear. I wonder if he'll put up that video where I'm in the back ground screaming fuck her in the pussy.
> 
> ...


Word, thanks dude. Guess my Mercury desire last season wasn't misplaced then. 

10k? Fucking hell. I don't know if he has put up a single actually negative review. No, not a die-hard group at all when considering the things he says. There are major kooks scamming every industry.

Of course it is! That Hybrid Mountain FK profile is mint. DOA is a heavily sought after board every year for a reason.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Believe the MOTHER FUCKING HYPE! Best board I rode for 2017 hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever ride the 157 flavor of the DBX? Just curious how it compares to the Mercury. On paper they look very similar and Nose just confirmed that the 157 DBX was the inspiration for the Mercury. I used to always tell people who were considering the TFA that if they could make a 157 work to just forget the TFA and get the DBX and sticker that ugly thing up.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> Think of it this way: it's a 151 with 28.6 WW. So in terms of material it's essentially a 154.6 with a 25 WW.


You didn't really like math in school, did you?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> You didn't really like math in school, did you?


Ahahahahaha!!! 

I didn't pay much attention to that post when it was made. Mucho gracias for pointing out the comedy.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > Think of it this way: it's a 151 with 28.6 WW. So in terms of material it's essentially a 154.6 with a 25 WW.
> ...


?

10charact


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

BSOD 


Capita Black Snowboard of Death 2015-2016 Review


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BFBF said:


> BSOD
> 
> 
> Capita Black Snowboard of Death 2015-2016 Review


Holy hell they make me angry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EastCoastToast said:


> Word, thanks dude. Guess my Mercury desire last season wasn't misplaced then.
> 
> 10k? Fucking hell. I don't know if he has put up a single actually negative review. No, not a die-hard group at all when considering the things he says. There are major kooks scamming every industry.
> 
> Of course it is! That Hybrid Mountain FK profile is mint. DOA is a heavily sought after board every year for a reason.


Yeah 10k in SEO just makes me laugh. Only reason I know this is I had to research why my rankings had been dropping and found the company that did his work and looked through their prices. I laughed. I'm doing some new things this year that will probably cause him to have to spend more money and what not. 

He's an idiot. I've had run ins with him over the years and I don't tolerate his bullshit. My favorite was the year I was helping my friend Steve who was the Signal rep at the time at the Snowbasin Inter Mountain Demo and he shows up. It was a bad winter, I mean no real pow days, snow was crap just real sludgy shit and he wants to take the Signal Epic out. Guy goes out rides it for maybe 40 minutes and comes back telling me he was in nipple deep snow. I'm sitting here thinking I've been here 4 days where the fuck is this snow it's frigging 43 degrees out and slushy as hell. He proceeds to tell me how great it was in the deep pow and that it didn't rail a turn to well in the superpipe on the way back to the demo. I just looked at him while smiling and nodding. 

My favorite is at SIA when I'm with certain companies he'll just roll into the booth and try to hijack an appointment or interrupt a conversation. Usually it ends with, sorry man you're just not that important. But whatever the guy is a kook through and through and doesn't have the background or tech knowledge to be talking boards. 



linvillegorge said:


> Did you ever ride the 157 flavor of the DBX? Just curious how it compares to the Mercury. On paper they look very similar and Nose just confirmed that the 157 DBX was the inspiration for the Mercury. I used to always tell people who were considering the TFA that if they could make a 157 work to just forget the TFA and get the DBX and sticker that ugly thing up.


That I have not. Capita has been great to work with the last two years and I think we're slowly figuring out our partnership and how they want to work with my overly opinionated ass. Shit up until last year I hadn't ridden one of their boards in probably 7 or 8 season. We're just taking it slow a few boards at a time. 



Nivek said:


> Holy hell they make me angry.


Shameless plug. Nivek and I are working on a new longer format snowboarding talk show. These guys will be lampooned often!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Dunno man. You'll probably be driving traffic to their site.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shameless plug. Nivek and I are working on a new longer format snowboarding talk show. These guys will be lampooned often!


Just saying, but I think the only plug that should ever be seen as shameful is the one that lands you with an STD.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> Just saying, but I think the only plug that should ever be seen as shameful is the one that lands you with an STD.



Did you mean peg?


----------



## maowra (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find last year's Jess Kimura Pro board on sale? Missed the boat and it seems like it's sold out everywhere... love the kitties :frown:


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If anyone happens across last year's Mercury in 159 or 161, holla at cha boy.


----------



## maowra (Jul 28, 2016)

146 

Preferably somewhere in Canada but I think I'll have to branch out...


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Any mercury to bsod comparisons out there? 15/16 to be specific. I want a rcr all mtn and leaning toward the bsod because of the the nose pick vid.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Bertieman said:


> Surprisingly, more than one shop owner told me that capita boards don't hold up well. I disregarded those opinions and got one, but man, I am questioning the longevity of this board. I got this past years ultrafear and I don't think I'll ever buy a capita board again.
> 
> 2 days on a new ultrafear has more damage than 35 days on my hot knife, 15 days on a yes public, 18 days on my mountain twin, etc., the list goes on...and on. Weak top sheet, a few delam spots, and the base looks like I took a knife to it.


My Ultrafear got so dinged up on my first ride with it. The lift lines took huge chunks out of the top sheet. The ride was never affected, though. I expect my boards to get all F'd up because I ride the hell out of them, but I was very surprised how brittle my UF's top sheet is/was. My BSOD didn't have the same issue.

And with how soft the Ultrafear is, I don't expect the flex to hold up very long.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> My Ultrafear got so dinged up on my first ride with it. The lift lines took huge chunks out of the top sheet. The ride was never affected, though. I expect my boards to get all F'd up because I ride the hell out of them, but I was very surprised how brittle my UF's top sheet is/was. My BSOD didn't have the same issue.
> 
> And with how soft the Ultrafear is, I don't expect the flex to hold up very long.


I kinda wondered the same thing with my DOA. Anyways how is your back doing Matty?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

bksdds said:


> I kinda wondered the same thing with my DOA. Anyways how is your back doing Matty?


It's great! Miraculously it feels like nothing ever happened. I don't know if that'll change during the season, but as of right now it's pain free, and hasn't limited me in the gym at all either. 

Thanks for asking man! 

Everything good on your end? Any trips planned for the upcoming season?


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

maowra said:


> Anyone know where I can find last year's Jess Kimura Pro board on sale? Missed the boat and it seems like it's sold out everywhere... love the kitties :frown:


just now seeing this. I was looking for a 142 for a couple months and finally found one on the "snow board trader" Facebook group. all I could find were 138s in the U.S. but there were others in Canada. I know you said 146, but if a 142 will work, here you go: Capita 2016 Jess Kimura Pro Snowboard 142 - Womens

edit - here's a 146: https://thinkempire.com/capita-jess-kimura-pro-146-snowboard-wt16.html


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> My BSOD didn't have the same issue.


Good to know! A BSOD is one board I almost put on the back burner. Will give that one a shot now when given a chance.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Whats up guys, looking into a new all mountain/park board. Thinking about either DOA and OSL. Im 17, 195, 5'9 and have a size 10 boot. Im an intermediate rider looking to expand in my park riding, but maintain my current riding style on the mountain, predominately bombing hills. I live in New England, so I need something that can hold an edge and not fuck me over at high speeds(cuz hardback snow and groomers, pretty icy late season), but is also playful enough for me to have fun in the park and be able to butter a shit ton. Let me know which of the two you like better, as well as size for the board, and if you have any other suggestions Im open. I like the DOA a lot, but I feel the OSL is gonna be more buttery and playful tho. But whats the deal with the OSL and the extruded base. Lmk, Thank you guys


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Steve said:


> Whats up guys, looking into a new all mountain/park board. Thinking about either DOA and OSL. Im 17, 195, 5'9 and have a size 10 boot. Im an intermediate rider looking to expand in my park riding, but maintain my current riding style on the mountain, predominately bombing hills. I live in New England, so I need something that can hold an edge and not fuck me over at high speeds(cuz hardback snow and groomers, pretty icy late season), but is also playful enough for me to have fun in the park and be able to butter a shit ton. Let me know which of the two you like better, as well as size for the board, and if you have any other suggestions Im open. I like the DOA a lot, but I feel the OSL is gonna be more buttery and playful tho. But whats the deal with the OSL and the extruded base. Lmk, Thank you guys


I'm about 175 lbs and found my 158 DOA broke in quite a bit after maybe 10-15 days. It's pretty stiff out of the wrapper but was easy to butter once it softened up a bit. From what I'm seeing the OSL is softer with more rocker, so probably not going to have the greatest edge hold on hardpack. At your weight, assuming you know how to press a board, should have no problems buttering the DOA. I'm actually going with a 56 DOA for my park board this year, but I ride more jumps than jibs so prefer a slightly stiffer board.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> I'm about 175 lbs and found my 158 DOA broke in quite a bit after maybe 10-15 days. It's pretty stiff out of the wrapper but was easy to butter once it softened up a bit. From what I'm seeing the OSL is softer with more rocker, so probably not going to have the greatest edge hold on hardpack. At your weight, assuming you know how to press a board, should have no problems buttering the DOA. I'm actually going with a 56 DOA for my park board this year, but I ride more jumps than jibs so prefer a slightly stiffer board.


So in regards to size, if I end up going with the DOA should I go with a 158 or a 155w, cuz I rode a 156 this past year. But the size chart says that my boot wouldn't fit a 156, idk if i want to ride a 158 though cuz I was pretty happy with my length last year, but how different is the wide version, like what implications would it have? So should I force it with the 156, or try a 155w or go up to a 158. Im disregarding the weight a bit cuz im either 10-20lbs over regardless


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Steve said:


> So in regards to size, if I end up going with the DOA should I go with a 158 or a 155w, cuz I rode a 156 this past year. But the size chart says that my boot wouldn't fit a 156, idk if i want to ride a 158 though cuz I was pretty happy with my length last year, but how different is the wide version, like what implications would it have? So should I force it with the 156, or try a 155w or go up to a 158. Im disregarding the weight a bit cuz im either 10-20lbs over regardless


Interesting question. I'm a size 11 so I've rode a lot of boards in various widths but never compared 2 of the same boards in wide and regular. With a longer board you get more effective edge, with a wider board you get a bit more torsional stiffness, both of which help in regards to stability and edge hold. 

The regular width DOA is still more of a midwide, I only booted out once or twice and that was when I was really testing the limits of my euro carve ability in slushy snow. Personally I think the 158 would be perfect for you. Some people get hung up on swing weight or whatever, but I've never noticed much difference in downsizing a few cms. If your a guy who's spinning on and off rails it might be more noticeable, but that's not me. 

As far as the implications of going wide...at a size 10 you could potentially risk it feeling a little slower edge to edge, when your going fast and ripping deep carves a wider platform is great, but when your in the park and need to make quick micro adjustments a board that's overly wide or torsionally stiff can be a pain in the ass. Still the 55w isn't crazy wide like some boards so you could probably go either way honestly. 

If your talking about bombing the hill I'd stay away from the 156 for sure though.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Interesting question. I'm a size 11 so I've rode a lot of boards in various widths but never compared 2 of the same boards in wide and regular. With a longer board you get more effective edge, with a wider board you get a bit more torsional stiffness, both of which help in regards to stability and edge hold.
> 
> The regular width DOA is still more of a midwide, I only booted out once or twice and that was when I was really testing the limits of my euro carve ability in slushy snow. Personally I think the 158 would be perfect for you. Some people get hung up on swing weight or whatever, but I've never noticed much difference in downsizing a few cms. If your a guy who's spinning on and off rails it might be more noticeable, but that's not me.
> 
> ...


Ive only ever ridden one board before, so do you think I'd notice a huge difference between a 155w or a 158? Like i get the transition time cuz of the wide but besides that, like they're both really stable, one has more edge and one has more stability. However, both are pretty similar, would I notice the difference, and would the 155w be harder to butter? Wouldn't I want a smaller board for jibs and such? Im really just not informed enough to know. I really appreciate your help so thank you


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Steve said:


> Ive only ever ridden one board before, so do you think I'd notice a huge difference between a 155w or a 158? Like i get the transition time cuz of the wide but besides that, like they're both really stable, one has more edge and one has more stability. However, both are pretty similar, would I notice the difference, and would the 155w be harder to butter? Wouldn't I want a smaller board for jibs and such? Im really just not informed enough to know. I really appreciate your help so thank you


It's all personal preference but I'll tell you this.... If you did a blind test on a regular width 156 vs 158 I'd bet a lot of money you couldn't tell the difference. But if you did the same test on a regular vs wide you would probably notice right away. Just get the 158, the specs are spot on for your weight and boot size. There's nothing wrong with downsizing and a plenty of people prefer wide boards, but since you haven't established those preferences for yourself yet don't overthink things.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

First day on the bsod and I already delamed the sidewall/ edge rubber shock absorber thing/ metal edges. I bonked a rock and discovered the damage a day later. Maybe it was a perfect storm or something but dam. Great board tho. I would like a board with a mercury back end with a bsod front end. Ooooooo baby, my perfect ride.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Any chance on demo days on the East Coast? I googled around but the only thing I found was a Capita/Union demo day at Stratton several years back. Speaking of which that would be an awesome demo combo if it happened again!


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Any chance on demo days on the East Coast? I googled around but the only thing I found was a Capita/Union demo day at Stratton several years back. Speaking of which that would be an awesome demo combo if it happened again!


Ehh so is there no hope of this happening?


----------

